# The Alliance Fat Boy 46mm not 42mm



## MikeVape

This is one huge RDA


----------



## DoubleD

but why


----------



## MikeVape

DoubleD said:


> but why


Imagine the clouds.


----------



## n00b13

What do you drip with? A hose pipe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MikeVape

n00b13 said:


> What do you drip with? A hose pipe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bwahaha lol. I reckon so


----------



## stevie g




----------



## Christos

If 3 wise men vaped on this thing it would solve the drought problem this country is having and perhaps if 3 wise men vaped this beast in each continent it would send us into an age of eternal darkness. 
Jokes aside in already living in a cloudy house from dripping on a velocity. This thing might force me to visit the outdoors not only because the vapour would make me blind but I suspect I would need to wait for lightning to power this unholy franken-atty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Attie

Hell yes I would buy another one any day!! 
And its 46mm not 42mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Attie said:


> Hell yes I would buy another one any day!!
> And its 46mm not 42mm
> 
> View attachment 43978


How much for one? 

I'm thinking this is perfect for my in law visits. It annoys my MIL when I make a small cloud 

Would you be so kind as to show us your build in there?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MikeVape

Attie said:


> Hell yes I would buy another one any day!!
> And its 46mm not 42mm
> 
> View attachment 43978


My bad. 46mm...... Nice setup


----------



## Paulie

I must say this thing is fun! But its intense! Not for everyday use lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

This will go very nicely with the Hammer of God V2


----------



## Silver

My gosh @Paulie
That is crazy indeed
I need to try my 18mg in there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> My gosh @Paulie
> That is crazy indeed
> I need to try my 18mg in there



That would be funny Since its running at 450watts lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Attie

Christos said:


> How much for one?
> 
> I'm thinking this is perfect for my in law visits. It annoys my MIL when I make a small cloud
> 
> Would you be so kind as to show us your build in there?



It landed at around R1500, I dont have a build in mine atm, but @Paulie was kind enough to share his

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Jeez @Paulie ,

Considering that a normal 22mm atty is just smaller than a R2 coin, what is the size of that drip tip ? About the same as the coin ?
Should be like breathing through a hosepipe...


----------



## Paulie

Kuhlkatz said:


> Jeez @Paulie ,
> 
> Considering that a normal 22mm atty is just smaller than a R2 coin, what is the size of that drip tip ? About the same as the coin ?
> Should be like breathing through a hosepipe...


Yeah its massive lol


----------



## zadiac

Kuhlkatz said:


> Jeez @Paulie ,
> 
> Considering that a normal 22mm atty is just smaller than a R2 coin, what is the size of that drip tip ? About the same as the coin ?
> Should be like breathing through a hosepipe...



Unless you like big, hard, round things in your mouth of course..........lol


----------



## Kayzer

Attie said:


> Hell yes I would buy another one any day!!
> And its 46mm not 42mm
> 
> View attachment 43978


This atty is sitting on a substation. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Attie

Kuhlkatz said:


> Jeez @Paulie ,
> 
> Considering that a normal 22mm atty is just smaller than a R2 coin, what is the size of that drip tip ? About the same as the coin ?
> Should be like breathing through a hosepipe...



Well the topcap of the Alliance 22m V2 is a driptip for the fatboy


----------

